

Drone.coffee: A drone noise generator using the Web Audio API. - meleyal
http://meleyal.com/drone.coffee/

======
zwtaylor
This is neat, it reminds me of the app 'Bloom' that Brian Eno and Peter
Chilvers created a few years ago. It would be nice to have some sort of
interface where the user could modify characteristics of the audio as I
noticed that on refresh the engine is generating different tonalities.

One thing to watch out for is the CPU load on this, my Google Renderer process
was pushing 100% when I ran the generator.

~~~
meleyal
Cheers :) Yes, I was definitely inspired by Bloom, I used to listen to it a
lot while working.

The original JS version ([http://matt-diamond.com/drone.html](http://matt-
diamond.com/drone.html) ) has some control over the parameters, I was going
for something a bit more minimal.

About the CPU usage, yes it's doing a lot of processing, or better to say,
it's doing a few simple calculations very often. On my machine (Macbook Pro)
it tops out at about 55%. Performance is on my todo list as it should be
possible to leave it running for long periods without draining your battery.
I'm sure there's plenty of room for optimisation.

